# Meerschwein



## davinchiss88

Hola, 
Quisera saber qué es exactamente un Meerschwein?
Lo he tratado de traducir y di con un resultado similar a un cerdito o algo asi


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Davinchiss88 

das Meerschweinchen ist cavia (nach Wikipedia; das ist der wissenschaftliche Name). Oder cobayo oder conejillo (nach LEO)


----------



## Anari

Hola Davinchiss88,
también se le puede llamar conejillo de indias o cuy.
Saludos.


----------



## Conquistadores

Anari said:


> Hola Davinchiss88,
> también se le puede llamar conejillo de indias o cuy.
> Saludos.


 
De acuerdo con Anari. Como dice Sowka, también puede ser "cobayo" o "cobaya", pero me parece que conejillo de indias o cuy son términos más comunes. Este último se utiliza más en los países andinos, mientras que "conejillo de indias" es el término formal.


----------



## davinchiss88

gracias a todos por sus respuestas, es raro que el cuy tenga que ver con los porcinos en otros paises aun cuando yo pensaba que eran descendientes de los roedores... anyway


----------



## Sowka

Hallo davinchiss88 

Aber im Deutschen gibt es noch mindestens ein anderes Beispiel für eine solche falsche Zuordnung: das Nilpferd *) (hipopótamo).

Pferd = caballo. Nilpferd = caballo del Nil? 

*) Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## davinchiss88

Das ist bekannter als Meerschweins Uebersetzung.


----------

